# northbridge without epoxy



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

How do you process those newer northbridges? Are there goldfibers beneath the silicon die? What is that kind called,so I can search the forum?

http://xtreview.com/images/nForce-680i-LT-SLI-650-SLI/northbridge-nForce-680i-LT-SLI.jpg


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, I've found it: http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11320

...if there is more to know about them please share.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 23, 2013)

Solar,

If you are speaking about the BGA Chips, then you should seek out Patnor. He has a very informative PDF on how to process those. He sells a copy on EBay for a few bucks. I have purchased it, and it was well worth the few dollars.

Steven


----------



## Geo (Apr 23, 2013)

http://xtreview.com/images/nForce-680i-LT-SLI-650-SLI/northbridge-nForce-680i-LT-SLI.jpg

this is a "flip-chip" and is considered to be worthless as far as PM content.i incinerated and digested a five pound sample and wasnt able to reclaim any amount of gold.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 23, 2013)

I should have clicked on the link in his initial post. Yes, as Geo has stated, those chips are a waste of time, unfortunately.

Steven


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

I still wonder, what to do with those northbridges. Incinerate same complete? Break them apart?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

OOooops your posts were not displayed,when I wrote this. thanks for reply!


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 23, 2013)

Geo said:


> http://xtreview.com/images/nForce-680i-LT-SLI-650-SLI/northbridge-nForce-680i-LT-SLI.jpg
> 
> this is a "flip-chip" and is considered to be worthless as far as PM content.i incinerated and digested a five pound sample and wasnt able to reclaim any amount of gold.




Geo anything in the green fiber board part?? tim


----------



## Geo (Apr 23, 2013)

i incinerated the whole green board. i then milled them and removed as much fiberglass as i could. i processed the entire mass in AR in two separate batches and neither tested positive for gold. the "flip-chip" processors are a waste of time and chemicals.


----------



## masonwebb (Apr 28, 2013)

I usually use a blow torch on a low heat setting. I really want to try the hot sand method I saw on youtube!


----------

